# Fish Traps



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

Does anyone know of a internet source for fish traps. I am looking for the wicker or wood slat type, six foot or so long.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Are those legal to use anywhere? In my state, it's nets or fish wheels, plus plain old fishing line too. We are tightly regulated so as to make sure there is enough escapement for future runs of salmon.....

I don't know that I have ever heard of one for sale, but there is probably someone who builds them somewhere. I am sure there are plans on the internet also, it would take some digging to find them. The most effective ones were built and used on the Columbia River, in the PNW.

What kind of fish? What kind of current? Can a person use a modified trap built for another species, like a crab pot, lobster trap, etc?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Memphis Net sells them and there is an outfit in LA that sells them I think.

You could always make some yourself if you can find a pattern.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Use two different sizes of bicycle rims, some rabbit wire, and make yourself a giant version of the crawdad trap. Not legal to use here in Oklahoma and probably not legal in most states. But I would imaging it would work since the small crawdad trap works well with minnows and small perch.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Pouncer
as with hunting, most southern states are more liberal about allowing subsistance methods requiring only that certain species be released if caught in the trap & proper identification.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

You need to really watch State Regulations.A Guy on another Site built one of these Traps to use in our State.

At first I didn't think it was Legal.I called our Conservation Department the way they talked it was :shrug: So then I spoke with two Agents face to face and found I was right the first time.

http://www.catfish1.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38891

big rockpile


----------



## Snakeoil (Mar 13, 2005)

http://www.fishnetco.com/


----------

